# Impatient... my eyes are playing tricks on me



## JessieJ

Hello all! Appreciate any musing on if you see a line or not...
I should have gotten AF today, but not yet...

A million negative tests this week...
Just using a variety of brands of the little strips I ordered off Amazon, and nothing yet on those.
Tried the FRER yesterday for the first time, hoping to get an early answer...
No sign, not even a little tiny maybe of a line..

Today, with fairly concentrated morning urine, I tried another FRER.
At first, I didn't see anything, and then just at about 5 minutes of waiting, just the barest of hints of line if I look at it the right way under the right light.. But an hour or two later now, and I can't really see it on the test.
The photo was from about 7 minutes after taking the test. All this staring at it, and playing with the colors and contrast and all has me seeing things.. so,
What do you think?

<3 Hoping for our Rainbow baby this month.


----------



## Karissa Neal

I see it!! Good luck


----------



## Kosie

I think I see it fingers crossed, I am having the same issue I'm 2days late for af


----------



## JessieJ

Karissa Neal said:


> I see it!! Good luck

Thank You! <3


----------



## JessieJ

Kosie said:


> I think I see it fingers crossed, I am having the same issue I'm 2days late for af
> 
> View attachment 1057379
> View attachment 1057380

Thank You! I see yours too!!! Way clearer in the negative photo, but I see em both!! Good luck!


----------



## justonemore31

I see something on the second frer


----------



## Suggerhoney

I see something faint good luck


----------



## Kosie

Did you get to retest this is my morning one 2days later I believe BFP, hopefully a sticky jelly Bean good luck


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see it. Good luck!


----------

